# Real world application of Jiu-jitsu



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 7, 2015)

There are certain advantages to training in a grappling art:

I used jiu-jitsu off the mats this week. bjj


----------



## sopraisso (Mar 9, 2015)

I'd say the advantages extend to training an art who *also* teaches grappling anyway, in a realistic perspective of what you may happen to need to protect yourself, such as happens with Okinawan karate. Of course it depends a great deal on where and who you train with.


By the way, it's a pity the person didn't mention what specific techniques they made use of.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Mar 9, 2015)

sopraisso said:


> By the way, it's a pity the person didn't mention what specific techniques they made use of.



If you scroll down in the comments, he gives more details of what he was doing technically.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 9, 2015)

that was a good article Tony,  thanks


----------



## sopraisso (Mar 9, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> If you scroll down in the comments, he gives more details of what he was doing technically.


True, I hadn't noticed that. Very fine description of his usage by the way. While he says it wasn't a glamorous use, I think he actually did well by using his fundamentals - what probably contributed to avoid injuries to his receiver.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 9, 2015)

I train with a few nurses, coppers and security guards. I reckon the nurses get most the action, good to hear the accounts of people using their training.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 10, 2015)

Good article, God bless any soul who takes on that kind of work, that's rough!


----------



## Buka (Mar 13, 2015)

I think there are advantages to training any art. While I've been lucky enough never to have attempted showering a resisting man, there's a whole lot of folks I know who've used aspects of their Martial training to control everything from freaked out junkies to hurt animals.

I think what helps the most is you get familiar with motion, force.....and the risk of surprise. That and a little luck can go a long way.


----------

